#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > CCS - EC4-Composite:  Συνεργασία με Instant

## palex

Το EC4-Composite λύνει μόνο μεμονωμενα δοκαρια- στυλους με μεταφορα εντατικών μεγεθών απο αλλα χωρικά προγράμματα;
Συνεργαζεται απευθείας με καποιο χωρικό π.χ το Instand ξέρετε;

----------


## tatsisko

Το EC4-Composite είναι ένα λογισμικό ανάλυσης και διαστασιολόγησης σύμμικτων δομικών στοιχείων. Αυτο σημαίνει ότι μπορεί ο χρήτης να διαστασιολογήσει μία δευτερεύουσα δοκό ως σύμμικτη, μια κύρια δοκό ως σύμμικτη, μια πλάκα ως σύμμικτη και ένα υποστύλωμα ως σύμμικτο. Μόλις ο χρήστης τελέιώσει με τη διαστασιολόγηση των επιμέρους σύμμικτων δομικών στοιχείων μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείσει το ΙΝΣΤΑΝΤ και κάποια από τα αποτελέσματα του EC4-Composite (δίνονται πληροφορίες από την εταιρεία) και να διαστασιολογήσει τα λοιπά μεταλλικά δομικά στοιχεία της συνολικής του πια κατασκευής.

----------

